# Harahan, LA- BGSD M, 1yr "Lobo" -PTS 3/26!!!



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous boy down in Jefferson Parish Animal Control. 

*Shelter dog ID: EO-02-20-12*


*http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1237525110124 *

Shelter: Jefferson Parish Animal Shelter 
1 Humane Way 
Harahan, LA
*<span style="color: #FF0000">Shelter dog ID: EO-02-20-12
Contact tel: 504 736-6111 </span>*
Contact name: Darrel 
*<span style="color: #FF0000">Contact email: [email protected]</span>*

About Lobo
Lobo is a handsome solid black German Shepherd. He is about a year old. Lobo walks very well on a leash. He is sweet and friendly. He is a good dog who wants to please. He will need something to keep him busy. His former owner said he is housetrained and good with children. 
Lobo tested positive for heartworms, and he will be treated if adopted. His adoption fee is $305 to help cover the cost of his treatments. Our shelter is very full, so when dogs have to be euthanized to make more room, it is the heartworm positive dogs who are generally put down. 
Adoption fee includes at least on set of vaccinations, required spay or neuter surgery, and microchip with registration. 
Call the East Bank Animal Shelter at (504)736-6111 and ask for Darrel if you would like to adopt Lobo. Remember to give the animal's ID number. The Eastbank Shelter is located on the Earhart Expressway Service Road at S. Clearview in Harahan, LA, a suburb just west of New Orleans.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a handsome boy! I hope someone can help him. He doesn't have much time at all.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a duplicate thread.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

beautiful, i hope someone can help him!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I found the original thread for Lobo:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1016784


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sorry, I didn't know how to post it correctly until after I did!!


----------

